# Black out recording periods



## DickOD (Dec 3, 2007)

I would like to be able to create black-out periods to avoid having certain shows record when I typically want to watch live TV. For example, to mark 1730 through 1900 as a "no record" time while I watch evening news shows would be invaluable. The shows that do appear during that time are typically rebroadcast at other hours and the scheduling would pick them up without intruding on my personal live TV periods.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

Set up your news shows as Season Passes with "Keep At Most" one episode and high priority. This gives you what you want AND you have an "unlimited buffer" so if your news gets interrupted by a phone call or the doorbell, you don't lose anything. Start watching the news a half-hour later, and you can even skip commercials.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

WayneCarter said:


> Set up your news shows as Season Passes with "Keep At Most" one episode and high priority. This gives you what you want AND you have an "unlimited buffer" so if your news gets interrupted by a phone call or the doorbell, you don't lose anything. Start watching the news a half-hour later, and you can even skip commercials.


Hmmm. I took this to mean that DickOD wanted to watch live, and have his Season Pass then "forced" to pick an alternate recording time for a show with multiple showings. That way he could watch TV live during a certain time period and have his Season Passes pick another broadcast just as it would if he scheduled a higher ranking Season Pass during the orginal broadcast. I took it that he wanted to be able to channel surf during the live time.

But maybe I misread it. Otherwise, your suggestion is a good one to know in general.

Thanks.

Barbeedoll


----------

